# FRIDAY FUN The end, show us some poo bums



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was a little afraid typing this as the last time I made reference to my backside it did not go well.
Anyway inspired by Molly.....
Suggested by Dawn
Being on the bottoms

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Couldn't resist attaching this one from when Lola was spayed 😯!! At least her modesty is protected!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

*Alfie & Dexter 'bums on the beach!'*

Heads buried in the hole they're digging.....bums waving like flags! 




...and a rear-end shot of Alfie, just because I love this photo!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just about gets their bums in x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Just about gets their bums in x


Love little Fergus he's just too cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

These are even better than I hoped. Hubby is going to live that little Fergus bum. He is nite hooked on merles!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly's little bum shot for today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a picture of Lady saying...hey....get your head off my bum...lol





I dont really have any bum shots of her


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Nellies little bottom at 7 weeks old!



Her big cheeky bottom at 6 months old


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think this is his favourite position!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just like to say that the hole was Kiki's only addition to the garden landscape and it has been a dormant hole for ages. We had plans to fill and seed it once the weather turns - only now Dot has discovered it, and made serious improvements to it. She has also started a couple of new baby holes


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Poos have the cutest bums! Here's Bette's. And Norma's.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is another, super shaved bum, we had just moved in and the previous owners had neglected the back yard, then we helped....lol this was the before picture of ripping it all out and re-soding.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm doing these chronologically - the best of. 

Butts in a row








Let's do bad things together








Meerkat wannabes








She can't tell us apart like this








What surgery? Nothing gets in the way of being bad








Bums working in unison (a bit of a tribute to Willow)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer are too funny! Love the captions


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Here is another, super shaved bum, we had just moved in and the previous owners had neglected the back yard, then we helped....lol this was the before picture of ripping it all out and re-soding.


Awesome!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Here is another, super shaved bum, we had just moved in and the previous owners had neglected the back yard, then we helped....lol this was the before picture of ripping it all out and re-soding.












Here's Beemer's attempt to imitate Lady 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! our skinny bald babies bums!!! lol


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving this thread!! Cute bums, bald bums, naughty bums!!
here are some more - cheeky baby bums...sandy bum, hairy bum






























and ok its not a cockapoo but I think this one is funny of Olivers bum!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love that last shot!!!! How was he breathing?!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Love that last shot!!!! How was he breathing?!


Lol, actually it was like a really narrow tunnel - were trying to make a igloo/cave but kept on going through instead!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not quite a direct bum shot, but the best I have.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving these bums, I shall post some, singly I'm afraid! 
First one Ruby's best pose


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Here is Molly's little bum shot for today


I LOVE her brown bum. I think it is just adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm let me at them!!!!
Please can some one post the right way?? Grrrr


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph's favourite bums!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My favourite bum! 
Sorry they are all upside down


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

So Frankie waits by the sliding door each day waiting for my future wife to get home. I'm talking every day. This week I decided to document it on facebook. You can see his sitting bum.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Loving the bums! Here is Billy's: 







Helen x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's fab! Seeing him and his bum growing! X very cute how he sits and waits, is it always the same time each day?


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Tinman said:


> That's fab! Seeing him and his bum growing! X very cute how he sits and waits, is it always the same time each day?


I think you are asking me. Yes, same every day. I get home at 5:15-5:30pm from work and Meghan gets home at 6:15-6:30pm every day. So I play with him for a bit and make dinner at the same time so it's ready when she gets home. While I am chopping veggies or sauteing, he sits at the screen and just watches. He is only vocal when he is playing or not getting what he wants, so he just sits and watches quietly. Sometimes there are other dogs and kids outside, he watches them too. I'm going to video the reaction when Frank actually see's Meghan walking up today, I'll post that later on hopefully. His butt shake is intense, be warned and ready for that!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> I think you are asking me. Yes, same every day. I get home at 5:15-5:30pm from work and Meghan gets home at 6:15-6:30pm every day. So I play with him for a bit and make dinner at the same time so it's ready when she gets home. While I am chopping veggies or sauteing, he sits at the screen and just watches. He is only vocal when he is playing or not getting what he wants, so he just sits and watches quietly. Sometimes there are other dogs and kids outside, he watches them too. I'm going to video the reaction when Frank actually see's Meghan walking up today, I'll post that later on hopefully. His butt shake is intense, be warned and ready for that!


He is so cute was that a bed sheet he had in one of the pics


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> I think you are asking me. Yes, same every day. I get home at 5:15-5:30pm from work and Meghan gets home at 6:15-6:30pm every day. So I play with him for a bit and make dinner at the same time so it's ready when she gets home. While I am chopping veggies or sauteing, he sits at the screen and just watches. He is only vocal when he is playing or not getting what he wants, so he just sits and watches quietly. Sometimes there are other dogs and kids outside, he watches them too. I'm going to video the reaction when Frank actually see's Meghan walking up today, I'll post that later on hopefully. His butt shake is intense, be warned and ready for that!


Ah - i bet thats gorgeous, You can't beat a wiggly poo bum for a greeting after a day at work!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is Poppy's contribution x


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry these are not very good. Please ignore the mess (and no, I wasn't hurting Amiee Jane).


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does that red dot by my name mean I'm in trouble??????????


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lynn<3 said:


> Does that red dot by my name mean I'm in trouble??????????


I don't see a red dot??


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I don't see a red dot??




Never mind, it's been explained.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmmm let me at them!!!!
> Please can some one post the right way?? Grrrr




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Loving these bums, I shall post some, singly I'm afraid!
> First one Ruby's best pose


I love this picture of Ruby so much. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Dexter on the beach










And mid flight










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Loving these bums, I shall post some, singly I'm afraid!
> First one Ruby's best pose


 Fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

It is my long johns, or thermal underwear.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm late.. But I couldn't resist. 

Girls enjoying the view from our holiday home...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I'm late.. But I couldn't resist.
> 
> Girls enjoying the view from our holiday home...


Awesome!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is that Nina on the arm of the sofa?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes it's nina!! She's growing. She's totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photo! Shame you had such an awful view from your holiday place 😉😉. Looks stunning x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes it's nina!! She's growing. She's totally gorgeous!!!


Can't believe how big she's gotten already. She's looking gorgeous as is beautiful miss Lola. Great picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A little late but just found these and it made me laugh. Here is Suze's Bette and Molly's little bums at the poo meet


----------

